# Rear wheel swap



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

I have a JD 3020 with 16.9 X 34 tires on double bevel wheels. I would like to switch to 18.4 X 38. I have found a set of duals with all necessary hardware off of a 4430, but they are steel disk drive, not double bevel. Is there any reason I can not use these wheels with the associated hardware? I think I could pull my cast centers and just put the hub and wheels on. Thoughts?

If it helps the PN for the double bevel wheel currently on the tractor is R31529.

PN for possible replacement wheel is R3225.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

One would need to know axle size of 4430 because 2 different size axles(86MM OR 92MM) were utilized on them. IMHO 18.4x38 rear tires are very large for a 3020. Have you measured to be sure fenders will clear the larger tires? I think fenders will clear but it wouldn't hurt to check


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Tx Jim said:


> One would need to know axle size of 4430 because 2 different size axles(86MM OR 92MM) were utilized on them. IMHO 18.4x38 rear tires are very large for a 3020. Have you measured to be sure fenders will clear the larger tires? I think fenders will clear but it wouldn't hurt to check


Yes they will clear the fenders, the reason to upsize is to give a little more ground clearance. Also the wheels currently on the tractor have rotted from fluid in the tires ( used to be a common practice in my area), and have been patched. I am afraid when I replace the tires, the wheels will also have to be replaced so why not do both at once? Just some thoughts I had.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

With new wheels, are you thinking of beet juice too? Smells, but less rotting of the new steel wheels, IMHO.

Larry


----------

